# Breezer MTB is back in 2010



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

Check out this link:

http://singletrack.competitor.com/g...still-alive-and-well-in-europe/?pid=254#ngtop

At the bottom of this story, there is a slide show and few pictuers of 2010 Breezer mountain bikes. Wonder who is building them? Anyone know more information to share?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

$2,4XX for an XT/Fox equipped Lightning Team seems like a good value, thanks for the link.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

ASI (Fuji) bought Breezer Bikes last year - right after Interbike.

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/1846.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=520881&highlight=breezer


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Interesting that they'd launch in Germany. When I lived there, in the mid 90's, Breezers were very sought after by the local riders. There was a great shop, three floors! Breezer was their halo brand... Lovely.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Why a post about 2010 bikes in vintage thread...what's it got to do with vintage bikes?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably the Joe Breeze/founding fathers of MTB angle, if I had to guess.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope it'll still feature the breezer dropouts. can't quite tell from the picture. 
VRC Content:


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I saw them at sea otter in the Fuji booth, talked to the nat. sales mgr. etc. met the crew. great guys, very upbeat and looking forward to selling some. Beautiful bikes, something that should have come out 5-6 years ago....
one is aluminum, the other steel.


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

*Hmm*



gm1230126 said:


> Why a post about 2010 bikes in vintage thread...what's it got to do with vintage bikes?


I think this forum is titled "Vintage, Retro, Classic" so um, Joe Breeze used to build MTB's and is kind of famous as one of the MTB pioneer's (you probably knew that, if not use the Google). Even though it is a 2010 model year, it is a steel hardtail with his name on it and hence fits the other billing of this forum of "Retro, Classic," much like the Mountain Goat bikes posted in here by First Flight Bikes (are you taking notes). So I would think it fits in this forum more than anywhere else. However, I will give you benefit that you did make an excellent observation in that if it is a 2010 model year, then it is not vintage.

Hopefully this answered your question and why I thought it would be cool to share in this forum. I am not affiliated with Breezer bikes. Happy Riding!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*old Breezer*

A buddy of mine has and old American Breezer, it is an aluminum frame made by Joe Breeze. Anyone ever see these? Also, his brother had one but broke it in Santa Barbara back in the mid 90's.

They are pretty cool looking frames. I'll have to get a photo sometime.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Katana said:


> A buddy of mine has and old American Breezer, it is an aluminum frame made by Joe Breeze. Anyone ever see these? Also, his brother had one but broke it in Santa Barbara back in the mid 90's.
> 
> They are pretty cool looking frames. I'll have to get a photo sometime.


Designed by Joe, made by American. Check out the Breezer threads here.


----------



## yetiman71 (Mar 12, 2008)

s4gobabygo said:


> I hope it'll still feature the breezer dropouts. can't quite tell from the picture.
> VRC Content:


Sweet bike. A friend of mine still has his Breezer Lightning from 92 or 93 and it's mostly original. Shame he won't sell it to me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A couple of shots from today. Sorry for only getting a couple of shots. Beautiful bikes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like any other spec. frame , just pimping a respected name .


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Looks like any other spec. frame , just pimping a respected name .


Agreed. But who actually makes something really different anymore? Everything, road and MTB, look like they come from the same factory in Taiwan.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So its got breeze-in dropouts and they've gone to chainstay for the disc mount. I presume its an IS flange mount and not a post mount?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Decent graphs and a name is all it takes. Too bad they didn't stay hooked up with QBP all this time.. would have been huge, and now QBP has their own project.. Salsa.


-Schmitty-


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

OK, I'm semi-cool with the whole new Mountain Goat thing in this forum for two reasons. 1. Jeff and Co have given a lot to the whole VRC thing. 2. They're still hand-built by masters of the craft who were there back then.

This stuff though. . . come on. The graphics are the only thing the same and those are a copy of a 50 year old Schwinn styling. I'm sure they're fine bikes if Fuji's making them, but they're not VRC by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

coming out with a 26" hardtail in the "year of the 29er" might qualify as retro


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Funny, so true.

I see Rocky Mountain is *finally* coming out w/ 29er's. Kudos to Kona for once again being ahead of the curve. God I'm glad I don't sell Rocky Mtns (or any) bikes anymore. The guy who bought my shop still makes serious bank on Kona though...

-Schmitty-


----------



## supersquad3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm having trouble figuring out if they are 26 or 29? and steel or aluminum?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I find any bike with that "bent at the head tube"-down tube fugly.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

that bend clears the crown and down tube in a turn or just add strength.. Funny, that's what looks good to me. W/O hydroforming we'd still be stuck in a VRC world. Change is good


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

CS2 said:


> Agreed. But who actually makes something really different anymore? Everything, road and MTB, look like they come from the same factory in Taiwan.


Do you mean compared to the numerous and huge variations in lugged steel road bikes throughout the 80s?


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry, I don't know anything about a huge number of road bike frames through the eighties
MTB is the name of the game.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Hydro formed or just bent? Can't tell.

It matters not..it's the rider.. a frame far exceeding all demands can be built out of the straight/round tubes of today. Whether they will sell at needed levels is another story..

-Schmitty-


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

the aluminum frame is hydroformed in a few places, the steel frame is columbus with all the flat sides ( is that right?) and probably just bent to get the same shapes. anyway they're very pretty and will probably sell okay but I have the same questions The steel bike isn't light. with the 26" hardtail having just been declared dead and the year of the 29er declared in MBA over and over Not the best time for a conventional hardtail. I just went from a 26" suspension bike to a 29" hardtail this year and the reality of the above claims is clear with me....but yeah, it's always the rider...I'm faster than I was but still slower than I need to be.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if the paint jobs are any more durable than the 90's models.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

of course they are.....I think he should nickel plate them


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> that bend clears the crown and down tube in a turn or just add strength.. Funny, that's what looks good to me. W/O hydroforming we'd still be stuck in a VRC world. Change is good


What's wrong with being stuck in the VRC world? 

Yes, I'm aware of the engineering on the bend, it just offends my eyeballs, that's all.:eekster:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Just hang on to all your 26" bikes for a few years... it'll be the next trend/fad in a few years.


-Schmitty-


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Why a post about 2010 bikes in vintage thread...what's it got to do with vintage bikes?


Sorry in advance to vent, but it's comments like this that I quit posting on VRC at all. Not that I was ever a big contributor, but I was around riding, racing, selling and working on MTB's in the 80's and early 90's. I'm a big boy and have thick skin, but holy sh#t, relax a bit! If the few elitists here don't shut up, that small group of 10-15 of you will be the only ones on your lonely little forum...maybe that's what you want?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*pint* he, and I later, are just pointing out you have the rest of the MTBR forums for bikes like this. It's like when people post geared bikes to the single-speed forum, or 26ers to the 29er forum. I'd love to hear why this new production Breezer that has no association to the old ones deserves to be in the VRC forum.

They look like cool bikes and if Fuji's making them that's a good sign, but they're not Vintage, Retro, or Classic.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

themanmonkey said:


> *pint* he, and I later, are just pointing out you have the rest of the MTBR forums for bikes like this. It's like when people post geared bikes to the single-speed forum, or 26ers to the 29er forum. I'd love to hear why this new production Breezer that has no association to the old ones deserves to be in the VRC forum.
> 
> They look like cool bikes and if Fuji's making them that's a good sign, but they're not Vintage, Retro, or Classic.


Where else would you put it? Passion, General Disc? There really isn't a 26" geared section. I would have probably posted here as well for the simple fact that Joe was one of the small group of guys that created the sport. I assume that was the original posters thought as well? I probably should have shut my mouth. I was working out of my home office and maybe had one too many beers for the day? I hadn't been on the VRC forum in a long time, saw this, and just got pissed. I'll move on now...


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

Perhaps because a VRC minded bike lover wanted to take note of something of interest to others of the same ? To me , talking about low and mid level 80's & 90's bikes hardly qualifies....yet there'll be a number of watchers who find it interesting and relevant.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

pint said:


> Where else would you put it? Passion, General Disc? There really isn't a 26" geared section. I would have probably posted here as well for the simple fact that Joe was one of the small group of guys that created the sport. I assume that was the original posters thought as well? I probably should have shut my mouth. I was working out of my home office and maybe had one too many beers for the day? I hadn't been on the VRC forum in a long time, saw this, and just got pissed. I'll move on now...


No need to get pissed, it's just a dialogue on the internet and the stakes are really low and don't really mean anything. Everybody has their preferred "thing."

*pint* I'd be with you 100% if Joe had anything to do with this, but these bikes are just Breezers in name only. Joe sold his name away over a decade ago. This is just a crass marketing appeal to your good memories. Personally I'm more offended by people trying to market false goods on nostalgia.

*repackpioneer* I understand the dislike of the mid and lower-line bikes, but at least they do actually qualify as vintage and retro, but maybe not classic.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

repackpioneer said:


> coming out with a 26" hardtail in the "year of the 29er" might qualify as retro


the euro market does not care for 29ers. neither my neck of the woods. 
i am not saying they are bad or good or anything... just pointing there is another market for mtbs other thn american and it's different.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

actually Joe did the deal with Fuji just recently and is out there ( like the Germany photo ) promoting them and answering questions. Like Gary and Scott, I think Joe is part of the deal and will have some say. Maybe there's some more info in the manufacturers category ?
anyway I don't dislike any bike, some I became disinterested in long ago but there's some thing for everybody - even guys who like drop bars on dirt


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't care about 29ers till I got one - I heard the euro's are still 26. a few years ago the word was the 29ers were for old guys who needed a soft ride....I resemble that !! But where I've been riding is rocky and rough in every way, two thirds of everyone (generalization) are on 26" 4-5" travel bikes and everyone else is on a 29er. Many of them the newer Fishers. Almost all hardtails and they rip over everything.. time will tell. My prediction is that in 10 years there'll be 650B suspension bikes as the norm. with some remaining 26" suspension in use with 29ers mostly hardtails and larger riders.
That ought to get you guys going.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

repackpioneer said:


> I didn't care about 29ers till I got one - I heard the euro's are still 26. a few years ago the word was the 29ers were for old guys who needed a soft ride....I resemble that !! But where I've been riding is rocky and rough in every way, two thirds of everyone (generalization) are on 26" 4-5" travel bikes and everyone else is on a 29er. Many of them the newer Fishers. Almost all hardtails and they rip over everything.. time will tell. My prediction is that in 10 years there'll be 650B suspension bikes as the norm. with some remaining 26" suspension in use with 29ers mostly hardtails and larger riders.
> That ought to get you guys going.


the big markets of asia, europe and south america said no to 29ers. w/out those markets 29ers will remain a niche thing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

repackpioneer said:


> actually Joe did the deal with Fuji just recently and is out there ( like the Germany photo ) promoting them and answering questions. Like Gary and Scott, I think Joe is part of the deal and will have some say. Maybe there's some more info in the manufacturers category ?
> anyway I don't dislike any bike, some I became disinterested in long ago but there's some thing for everybody - even guys who like drop bars on dirt


i bet those bikes are intended for the euro market who imported breezers back in the early 90s.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

repackpioneer said:


> actually Joe did the deal with Fuji just recently and is out there ( like the Germany photo ) promoting them and answering questions. Like Gary and Scott, I think Joe is part of the deal and will have some say. Maybe there's some more info in the manufacturers category ?


Interesting, I remember when he sold use of the name Breezer way back in the '90s. If he is on board it would be interesting what he has in mind after his hiatus from the industry. I haven't read anything about him being really associated with the new line beyond promotion. It's always good to see thinkers come back to the industry.

That said should we be able to chat about the new Ibis Mojo or Fisher Superfly in the VRC forum?


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I think he had help from ASI when he designed it but things like the Breezer dropouts and brake mounting location on the rear are said to be Joes' idea. What he sold to ASI was his Breezer line of transportation bikes. In the nineties he sold his frame line to an english company who didn't get his name with it. I forget the company at the moment.
There was even mention of reprising the original bike (first 10) with the marathon diagonal. So they're into having him involved.


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

themanmonkey said:


> Interesting, I remember when he sold use of the name Breezer way back in the '90s. If he is on board it would be interesting what he has in mind after his hiatus from the industry. I haven't read anything about him being really associated with the new line beyond promotion. It's always good to see thinkers come back to the industry.
> 
> That said should we be able to chat about the new Ibis Mojo or Fisher Superfly in the VRC forum?


Um, sure, I think if you do a search in this forum you can find a thread about Ibis coming back too. I find topics about then and now interesting and if you don't like this thread you don't have to read or post in it. I thought it was an interesting topic as it did have a picture of Joe Breeze with the bikes, and they are using some of his classic design features. I realize he may or may not be the builder anymore, but as I mentioned before if you know anything about MTB history this guy is a legend. Before we are all quick to judge these bikes why don't we wait to learn more; and I think it's cool when brands have a history. The other reason I posted it on here is if I posted it under any other forum, people on those forums might not even recognize his name these days.

I feel I need to apologize to you for wasting your time as you find this to be non-VRC for your taste? It would appear you and one other poster found this thread to be below your standards for this forum. I probably am not worthy of riding with you and you are probably faster than me.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it against your rules if they get mentioned ??


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

kuna said:


> Um, sure, I think if you do a search in this forum you can find a thread about Ibis coming back too. I find topics about then and now interesting and if you don't like this thread you don't have to read or post in it. I thought it was an interesting topic as it did have a picture of Joe Breeze with the bikes, and they are using some of his classic design features. I realize he may or may not be the builder anymore, but as I mentioned before if you know anything about MTB history this guy is a legend. Before we are all quick to judge these bikes why don't we wait to learn more; and I think it's cool when brands have a history. The other reason I posted it on here is if I posted it under any other forum, people on those forums might not even recognize his name these days.
> 
> I feel I need to apologize to you for wasting your time as you find this to be non-VRC for your taste? It would appear you and one other poster found this thread to be below your standards for this forum. I probably am not worthy of riding with you and you are probably faster than me.


Just searched the VRC forum with the words Ibis and Mojo and no one started a thread about the new CF ones except in a couple threads folks calling them not "real" Ibis'. Threads about the new bikes were all over the other forums just not this one. You and others are getting all bent out of shape and not actually saying anything, just being snippy. "I probably am not worthy of riding with you and you are probably faster than me" PULEEEESE! I'm 40 and slow and ride with all kinds of folks why not you?

I haven't insulted you or anything of such nature, I'm just asking why this bike deserves to be in the VRC forum. Make some defense for the bike, don't just attack me. Like I said earlier start a dialogue. *repackpioneer* has been great with providing a little info that hasn't been put forward in this thread yet and not become insulted. If Joe Breeze is actually making a comeback great and appropriate. But if this is just another bit of crass commercialism based on nostalgia not great nor appropriate. Can you see the difference?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Since I'm the one getting put on the stick for research here is the newest info I could find pertinent to the discussion.

"Advanced Sports, Inc. (ASI) and Joe Breeze announce the purchase of Breezer bikes by ASI. The purchase includes all assets and trademarks of the Breezer bicycle brand as well as an agreement with Joe Breeze for consulting services on new projects and designs." Dated Sept. 22nd 2008. ASI also ownes Kestrel, Fuji, and SE.

"Joe Breeze commented, “I’m very excited to join Advanced Sports. Our agreement will allow me to focus on design and advocacy. Riding bicycles for transportation creates a wonderful path to a better world. As popular as mountain biking has become, I see everyday bicycling as having exponentially greater potential.”"


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I looked and there's not a category for pioneers or people, when I saw the mention of the 'new breezer' I didn't question if it should be mentioned....in my opinion VRC applies as much to the people who did the creating as much as the stuff they created. You can easily unsubscribe to the thread if it doesn't apply to your interest. Once a conversation starts it should be free to flow and unfortunately there's no click on to move it over to another category whenever it offends someone.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

themanmonkey said:


> Since I'm the one getting put on the stick for research here is the newest info I could find pertinent to the discussion.


...or follow the links in the third response... 

Alan I think it was Interloc Racing out of the UK that licensed the Breezer MTBs towards the end of the run (late 97 early 98). but I aint callin JB to ask ;-)


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks eric, I was having a lapse - they had the Alien seatpost which I admired and resemble


----------



## Randot (Apr 11, 2009)

*I've got two*

I've got a couple of Breezer Lightnings. One is built up as a single speed and the other is my main 26 inch wheel ride. Steel lasts forever, aluminum breaks.


----------



## mextripper (Nov 19, 2009)

*My Lightning*

GLAD to see Breezers are coming back, if not made by Joe at least under his supervision. I was a rep for him at Merry Sales in the mid nineties, and I'm still riding my Lightning. IMHO, the single best hard tail frame ever made. My bike is so perfectly balanced it floats along on every trail, love it love it love it....
Here's a pic;


----------



## willygoat (Dec 20, 2007)

From a recent interview with Joe..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
".ASI also valued my abilities with mountain bikes and road bikes, and my tendency to innovate rather than follow trends. My personal interest is bike design, not running a company, so with ASI taking over the business side I’ve been able to focus fully on the creative, technical work." 


-----What's a typical day like for you now?

"I still live in Marin, so a typical day has me in touch via email with ASI headquarters in Philadelphia most hours of the day. I work out ideas in my machine shop and make bike and component drawings on my computer. Most days I’m also out riding to try new product." 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

